#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Double a a4 80 gsm (500s)

## jivent

J-INVEST as a body represents the resurgent and organized face of paper sector in Malaysia. Large Integrated Paper Mills from private and public sector with a product mix of all varieties of paper (writing, printing, packaging, speciality, paperboards and newsprint) located in all regions and using conventional fibre such as wood and bamboo and also unconventional raw materials like recyclable waste paper, agro-residues, viz. bagasse and wheat straw comprise the membership of J-INVEST in a broad spectrum.



Specification: 
A4-size (210 X 297 mm.)
80 GSM. quality paper, 500 sheets
Use for any specific purposes
5 colours available 
Total Packing Weight (kg): 2.55

The first integrated pulp and paper manufacturer in Asia certified for ISO14001. Best performance for Laser, Inkjet, copier and offset pre-print, especially 2 side copying.

Height (cm): 30

Width (cm): 21

Depth (cm): 5.5

Special Features
Double A
1. Smooth paper surface makes sharp printing and copying.
2. Two-sided usage gives the paper sheet high opacity. 
3. Bright Appearance gives high print contrast to the printing. 
4. Sharp cutting edges prolongs performance of copying machine.
5. Anti-curl quality reduces paper jams in the copier.
6. Low dust content minimizes copier running cost.
7. 500 sheets guarantee in Each Pack
5 Reams per Box
1560 Boxes per 20ft container(With Pallet)
1600 Boxes Per 20ft container( Without Pallet)
7800 Reams Total in one 20FCL( With Pallet)
8000 Reams Total in one 20FCL( Without Pallet)

We have also the following products in stock.
IKPLUS 80gsm A4
IKPLUS 70gsm A4
PaperOne Copy paper A4 80gsm
Supreme Excellent Copier Paper 80gsm

For Inquiry Contact us:

Sales Person: Vicky Chow sun
Email:marketingdept@live.com.my
Skype:salesdeptmental
Phone:+601116247057
            +639158440985See More: Double a a4 80 gsm (500s)

----------

